# LeBron James motivated by desire to be best ever



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> You would think that helping his hometown end a 52-year title drought would allow LeBron James to take his foot off the gas. But he can't because he's still in pursuit ... of Michael Jordan.
> 
> "My motivation is this ghost I'm chasing," James said in an interview with Sports Illustrated. "The ghost played in Chicago."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/17200053/lebron-james-chasing-ghost-michael-jordan


----------



## ConnorW (May 3, 2017)

Dear Internet,

I did a project called the passion project, in which I was able to pick a topic that interested me, research about it, and then present my findings to my classmates in whatever way I choose. I chose to do my project on LeBron James, mainly his life and childhood. I learned a lot about my topic, and thoroughly enjoyed the project. Thank you for taking time to answer this question, it helped me a lot.


----------



## shamsmehra90 (Jun 7, 2020)

HI,
i also motivateed from this get-mxplayer.in


----------

